# I am old but…



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

I compare where I am in my life to climbing a mountain, (it's certainly felt that way on many occasions ! ).
Now that I'm a bit more 'advanced in years', I sometimes imagine myself on that mountain and think,
OK I'm not over the hill yet, but from where I am at the moment - I've got a great view of the other side ! 

However - I've decided I'm not going to say I'm 'OLD' but - *O*ptimistically* L*iving *D*aily.


----------



## Trish (Jan 3, 2022)

Mandee said:


> I compare where I am in my life to climbing a mountain, (it's certainly felt that way on many occasions ! ).
> Now that I'm a bit more 'advanced in years', I sometimes imagine myself on that mountain and think,
> OK I'm not over the hill yet, but from where I am at the moment - I've got a great view of the other side !
> 
> However - I've decided I'm not going to say I'm 'OLD' but - *O*ptimistically* L*iving *D*aily.


I once saw this on a poster, no idea who wrote it but, it reminds me of life:

_"Somewhere between the bottom of the climb and the summit is the answer to the mystery why we climb. ..."_


----------



## timoc (Jan 3, 2022)

*Climb* your mountains if you must, I'm staying here on my mole-hill.


----------



## Trish (Jan 3, 2022)

timoc said:


> *Climb* your mountains if you must, I'm staying here on my mole-hill.


Righty-O - likely see you on the way down


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 3, 2022)

*O*ld *L*othario *D*eactivated. I asked my doctor if restricting my diet would improve my libido.
He said there were no hard and fast rules.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2022)

Trish said:


> Righty-O - likely see you on the way down


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

Trish said:


> I once saw this on a poster, no idea who wrote it but, it reminds me of life:
> 
> _"Somewhere between the bottom of the climb and the summit is the answer to the mystery why we climb. ..."_


I've climbed many mountains both physical and metaphorical.. and still not stumbled upon the answer ..wish it would hurry up..I've not got many more mountains in me...


----------



## Ceege (Jan 3, 2022)

I believe that we live our lives in chapters.  It's my turn now to live through the 70's chapter the best I can.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

Trish said:


> I once saw this on a poster, no idea who wrote it but, it reminds me of life:
> 
> _"Somewhere between the bottom of the climb and the summit is the answer to the mystery why we climb. ..."_


Seems to me there is no mystery about it - we climb because we have to if we want to survive,
that's life.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

timoc said:


> *Climb* your mountains if you must, I'm staying here on my mole-hill.


Well at least a mole hill is certainly better than an ant hill


----------



## Chet (Jan 3, 2022)

Another way to look at it is that we start at the top and it’s all downhill thereafter.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 3, 2022)

We don't have any mountains here in Florida.


----------



## win231 (Jan 3, 2022)

Mandee said:


> I compare where I am in my life to climbing a mountain, (it's certainly felt that way on many occasions ! ).
> Now that I'm a bit more 'advanced in years', I sometimes imagine myself on that mountain and think,
> OK I'm not over the hill yet, but from where I am at the moment - I've got a great view of the other side !
> 
> However - I've decided I'm not going to say I'm 'OLD' but - *O*ptimistically* L*iving *D*aily.


So, do you still buy green bananas?


----------



## win231 (Jan 3, 2022)

Mandee said:


> I compare where I am in my life to climbing a mountain, (it's certainly felt that way on many occasions ! ).
> Now that I'm a bit more 'advanced in years', I sometimes imagine myself on that mountain and think,
> OK I'm not over the hill yet, but from where I am at the moment - I've got a great view of the other side !
> 
> However - I've decided I'm not going to say I'm 'OLD' but - *O*ptimistically* L*iving *D*aily.


As long as you're able to sit in a rocking chair & get it going.
And when you bend down to pick up something from the floor, you don't ask yourself if there's anything else you need while you're down there.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2022)

Mandee said:


> I compare where I am in my life to climbing a mountain, (it's certainly felt that way on many occasions ! ).
> Now that I'm a bit more 'advanced in years', I sometimes imagine myself on that mountain and think,
> OK I'm not over the hill yet, but from where I am at the moment - I've got a great view of the other side !
> 
> However - I've decided I'm not going to say I'm 'OLD' but - *O*ptimistically* L*iving *D*aily.


That's a good perspective.  Lately I've been feeling 'over the hill' and not so great about it so that helps, thanks!


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I've climbed many mountains both physical and metaphorical.. and still not stumbled upon the answer ..wish it would hurry up..I've not got many more mountains in me...


Well, looking at your avatar pic, don't know when you took that but seems to me there is plenty
of time for more mountains yet - and while that's meant to be a compliment - I'm just not sure if it's 
good news or not


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

Ceege said:


> I believe that we live our lives in chapters.  It's my turn now to live through the 70's chapter the best I can.


I'll be joining you in that chapter later this year


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

Chet said:


> Another way to look at it is that we start at the top and it’s all downhill thereafter.


Well, I did hear someone say once that we start dying from the day we are born. 
Sobering thought - but there's no denying the truth in that.

Which means - I've been dying for the past 69 years, but I'm lucky - there's many don't make it even
half this far.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2022)

Mandee said:


> Well, looking at your avatar pic, don't know when you took that but seems to me there is plenty
> of time for more mountains yet - and while that's meant to be a compliment - I'm just not sure if it's
> good news or not


well I'm 66.. the pic was taken about 8 years ago.. a lot has happened since then..sadly... ...but thanks for the compliment


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

Manatee said:


> We don't have any mountains here in Florida.


Well I consider that a shame, I love mountains and views you can see from the top, although -
getting there is a completely different matter


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

win231 said:


> So, do you still buy green bananas?


Actually, I do always try to buy the ones that are at least partly green


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

win231 said:


> As long as you're able to sit in a rocking chair & get it going.
> And when you bend down to pick up something from the floor, you don't ask yourself if there's anything else you need while you're down there.


Unfortunately I don't have a rocking chair, though I'd love one.
as for bending down, that's fine - crouching/kneeling down is another matter


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> That's a good perspective.  Lately I've been feeling 'over the hill' and not so great about it so that helps, thanks!


I think many of us have times like that, but I'm glad to know I have helped you feel a little better,
so thank 'you' too


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well I'm 66.. the pic was taken about 8 years ago.. a lot has happened since then..sadly... ...but thanks for the compliment


I'm sorry for the sadness you have had and hope things are better for you now, or soon will be.


----------



## spectratg (Jan 4, 2022)

Mandee said:


> Well, I did hear someone say once that we start dying from the day we are born.
> Sobering thought - but there's no denying the truth in that.
> 
> Which means - I've been dying for the past 69 years, but I'm lucky - there's many don't make it even
> half this far.


Well as Snoopy would say, we live every day, we die only once.  I've made it to 76 and still living every day.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

spectratg said:


> Well as Snoopy would say, we live every day, we die only once.  I've made it to 76 and still living every day.


Well what Snoopy would say is very true and well done to you, may you continue to live every day
for a long long time to come


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 5, 2022)

Live every day as if its your last and enjoy every minute.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 5, 2022)

I've been feeling old physically for the past year, probably due in part to all crap that's gone on in my personal life. I wonder if that's reversible. For one thing, I need to go see a doctor about my knee, which has become extremely painful, especially after a workout. Obviously, that's not helping, but I don't want to succumb to whatever is causing the pain, and exercising it is the only way I know to do that. I believe it's an old injury that I aggravated kicking a ball around the yard for the dog to fetch. He loves that game.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 5, 2022)

Mandee said:


> I'll be joining you in that chapter later this year



I'll be hittin' the big  *7_0* this June. Seems like just last month I turned 40, not sure what happened.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 5, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I'll be hittin' the big  *7_0* this June. Seems like just last month I turned 40, not sure what happened.


Seems like eons ago that I turned 40. That was like another lifetime.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm just plain old, and that is OK with me. You know you are old when you are chatting with a couple of teens and one says to the other "Oh isn't she cute". I am perfectly happy being old, although I must confess it seems like it happened soooooo fast!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 6, 2022)

_"There are mountains in our way
But we climb a step every day..."





_


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 6, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> *O*ld *L*othario *D*eactivated. I asked my doctor if restricting my diet would improve my libido.
> He said there were no hard and fast rules.


A loving and passionate partner may be better than your diet.


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 6, 2022)

Irwin said:


> I've been feeling old physically for the past year, probably due in part to all crap that's gone on in my personal life. I wonder if that's reversible. For one thing, I need to go see a doctor about my knee, which has become extremely painful, especially after a workout. Obviously, that's not helping, but I don't want to succumb to whatever is causing the pain, and exercising it is the only way I know to do that. I believe it's an old injury that I aggravated kicking a ball around the yard for the dog to fetch. He loves that game.






 Stanford med school knee video


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2022)

Irwin said:


> I've been feeling old physically for the past year, probably due in part to all crap that's gone on in my personal life. I wonder if that's reversible. For one thing, I need to go see a doctor about my knee, which has become extremely painful, especially after a workout. Obviously, that's not helping, but I don't want to succumb to whatever is causing the pain, and exercising it is the only way I know to do that. I believe it's an old injury that I aggravated kicking a ball around the yard for the dog to fetch. He loves that game.


I have the same problem with my knee..not from kicking a ball, but I took myself off to the physiotherapist after x-ray's showed a displaced kneecap... . I paid £50 every week for months , and the physio didn't relieve it.. so I had another X-ray... at a Harley street clinic..and they said it's wear and tear. 

I was stunned.. this pain from wear & tear?... ..god help those who have something even worse wrong with their knees...

I can cope with the pain.. but I hate that after being a lifetime walker,  and I'm still extremely active, I can no longer walk up hill without pain ( awkward because I live on top of a hill)...without pain..., and driving for longer than around 1/2 an hour really causes my knee to hurt  ...

I feel that pain causes you to feel a lot older than your chronilogical age.. and can even show on your face making you_ look_ older...


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 6, 2022)

IFortuna said:


> A loving and passionate partner may be better than your diet.



Being married to a fun loving lady that is determined to grow old disgracefully beats any chemical pills too.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 6, 2022)

Since I'll be 89 in a couple of days, I can say yeah, I'm beginning to feel it somewhat.  My mind is having difficulty accepting it though.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2022)

this is what illness and poverty does to you... this poor young lady is just 39 years old....


----------



## katlupe (Jan 6, 2022)

In all honesty, I never really think of myself as old. I think of myself as I always have. I can't do so many of the physical things I used to do, but have been finding replacements for those things. Always striving to improve whatever is bothering me and keep thinking positive. Negativity will get you every time.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 6, 2022)

IFortuna said:


> Stanford med school knee video


From that video, the problem is with my lateral meniscus. I was told maybe a dozen years ago that I tore the lateral meniscus in my knee, so I guess I re-injured it. I was getting cortisone shots for a while, and that did help. When the weather improves, I'll talk to my doctor about it.

Thanks for posting that video!


----------



## Mandee (Jan 7, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I'll be hittin' the big  *7_0* this June. Seems like just last month I turned 40, not sure what happened.


I think most of our lives we are so busy tackling the daily grind that we don't notice the changes
so much, then when we don't have to contend with all the hassle, we have more time to notice
the changes. The older we get - the more we notice.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Since I'll be 89 in a couple of days, I can say yeah, I'm beginning to feel it somewhat.  My mind is having difficulty accepting it though.


Lois, in what way do you feel your age ?.. I know at closing in on 90... you;re going to feel some aches and pains.. you're an inspiration because the majority of folks who get to your age have difficulty getting around.. while you're very independent I know... but can you explain to us younger ones, what it feels like to ''feel old'' or to be 89....


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 8, 2022)

Depends on your state of mind, Holly.   I have a relatively young son (55), as I had him when I was 33.  He and his friends keep me young I can tell you.  I loved sports and dancing so, as they grew we all merged and enjoyed ourselves.  When the aches and pains set in, one learns to live with same.  As long as I have an interest in life, which I most certainly do, and I make every effort to stay informed, it keeps me clicking.  We have to accept our limitations as we age.  It can be frustrating to say the least.  I cannot walk as far as I once did, but that's ok.  I'm still able to walk and I cannot say that about many my age.  With modern medicine, all that has helped as well.  Sometimes, I look ahead and know my days are fewer on this planet and I'll start thinking of all I'd miss.  This will get me down and make me feel old.  I'll find something else to occupy my mind so as not to dwell on it.  Other than that, Holly, it is an individual thing and each of us approaches it in our own way.  As the saying goes; it is what it is.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Depends on your state of mind, Holly.   I have a relatively young son (55), as I had him when I was 33.  He and his friends keep me young I can tell you.  I loved sports and dancing so, as they grew we all merged and enjoyed ourselves.  When the aches and pains set in, one learns to live with same.  As long as I have an interest in life, which I most certainly do, and I make every effort to stay informed, it keeps me clicking.  We have to accept our limitations as we age.  It can be frustrating to say the least.  I cannot walk as far as I once did, but that's ok.  I'm still able to walk and I cannot say that about many my age.  With modern medicine, all that has helped as well.  Sometimes, I look ahead and know my days are fewer on this planet and I'll start thinking of all I'd miss.  This will get me down and make me feel old.  I'll find something else to occupy my mind so as not to dwell on it.  Other than that, Holly, it is an individual thing and each of us approaches it in our own way.  As the saying goes; it is what it is.


it's fortunate that you have an active son who is happy to include his mother in his and his family activities, yes I can see how that would help to keep you young...and you also have an interesting   and  interested ..attitude , so that must help too....I always think of you as being much younger than 89 due to that attitude... Incidentally have we missed your birthday ?


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> it's fortunate that you have an active son who is happy to include his mother in his and his family activities, yes I can see how that would help to keep you young...and you also have an interesting   and  interested ..attitude , so that must help too....I always think of you as being much younger than 89 due to that attitude... Incidentally have we missed your birthday ?


No, it's Tuesday the 11th.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2022)

katlupe said:


> In all honesty, I never really think of myself as old. I think of myself as I always have. I can't do so many of the physical things I used to do, but have been finding replacements for those things. Always striving to improve whatever is bothering me and keep thinking positive. Negativity will get you every time.


I mostly feel the same..I'm just me.. except when the pain is bad in my fingers... or like an hour ago when I caught myself in the mirror, hair tied up.. looking pale.. and grim faced .. *yuck*


----------



## katlupe (Jan 8, 2022)

I find that the more I do (or push myself to do) the less I feel old. When I have a lazy day and don't do anything but watch videos or be on the computer I will feel like a lump on a log. So I am trying not to do that so much.


----------



## peppermint (Jan 8, 2022)

I said to myself, don't say it.......but you lovely people are all the same....We all get old.....I can't believe I am going to be 77 years old...
I'm still standing....I have a wonderful husband....we met in High School and got married young.....Ups and downs but we made it..
Hubby worked in New York City....I took care of my son and daughter...Then we sent them to college.....They are both married and
both have 2 children.  2 married....and the younger one's are in college....I decided when the kids were on their own, I got a job
in the school....I stayed their for 25 years..   In the office .....I did a lot of typing.....I still type at home now.....love it ......


----------



## Maywalk (Jan 9, 2022)

Well folks I have made it to the age of 91 so to me you are all youngsters. 
Just keep a sense of humour and you too can get to my age. 
I very often compare myself to an old clapped out car that has been round the clock a few times with having various bits and pieces dropping off along the way and now my exhaust has started to blow, but as long as my headlights keep shining  just take life as it comes.


----------



## win231 (Jan 9, 2022)

Maywalk said:


> Well folks I have made it to the age of 91 so to me you are all youngsters.
> Just keep a sense of humour and you too can get to my age.
> I very often compare myself to an old clapped out car that has been round the clock a few times with having various bits and pieces dropping off along the way and now my exhaust has started to blow, but as long as my headlights keep shining  just take life as it comes.


Well said!  Are you a writer, by any chance?


----------



## Maywalk (Jan 9, 2022)

Yes Win but only about my own life. Plus true tales put into verse and published for all proceeds after printing costs taken out going to various charities.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 9, 2022)

Maywalk said:


> Yes Win but only about my own life. Plus true tales put into verse and published for all proceeds after printing costs taken out going to various charities.


Maywalk, you never answered my email and I feared the worst.  So happy to see you are still alive and kicking.  Tell the newbies here about your book.


----------



## Maywalk (Jan 9, 2022)

My apologies Lewkat but I have spent a lot of time in hospital over the past two years with broken bones. My Osteoporosis has got worse and I had three broken vertebra which put me out of action for some time and last year broke a bone in my coccyx. 
I don’t even know whether you will get this apology because I keep getting locked out of this forum which is one reason why I have not called in. I am on my I-pad at the moment so just hoping that you get this message. As for my book I doubt very much if anyone would be interested in it on here.Take care and keeping my fingers crossed that this message will be seen by you.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 9, 2022)

IFortuna said:


> A loving and passionate partner may be better than your diet.


Good answer!


----------



## Jace (Jan 9, 2022)

What do "they" say...Age?...As _"long as you're above ground"! _


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 9, 2022)

Maywalk said:


> My apologies Lewkat but I have spent a lot of time in hospital over the past two years with broken bones. My Osteoporosis has got worse and I had three broken vertebra which put me out of action for some time and last year broke a bone in my coccyx.
> I don’t even know whether you will get this apology because I keep getting locked out of this forum which is one reason why I have not called in. I am on my I-pad at the moment so just hoping that you get this message. As for my book I doubt very much if anyone would be interested in it on here.Take care and keeping my fingers crossed that this message will be seen by you.


I'll either pm you or send you another email my friend.  You were just out of hospital last we spoke and you had a nurse come in at times.  I think with all that was going on in our lives at that time, my daughter in law passing on and followed by the pandemic, my mail may have gotten lost in the shuffle.  So glad to see you here my friend.  You'd be surprised how many would be interested in your book, or at least your experiences.  I am still reading all about WWII and its effects on those who had to live through it on the continent.  I thought we had it bad here in the USA.  Not by a long shot as you know.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 9, 2022)

win231 said:


> Well said!  Are you a writer, by any chance?


She sure is, Win.


----------



## timoc (Jan 9, 2022)

I am old but…​
*I can still* pee 4ft up a wall, and that's better than some of the young whippersnappers.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 9, 2022)

I am still young at heart


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 9, 2022)

I listen to Neil Young. Mike


----------



## Jace (Jan 9, 2022)

Did you know?....The average person lives 4,000 weeks...

And some have surpassed the proposed "expiration date"!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 10, 2022)

_"However - I've decided I'm not going to say I'm 'OLD' but - *O*ptimistically* L*iving *D*aily. "  _Love that. I'll use your definition of old. I haven't started feeling the other definition of old yet.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 15, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> _"However - I've decided I'm not going to say I'm 'OLD' but - *O*ptimistically* L*iving *D*aily. "  _Love that. I'll use your definition of old. I haven't started feeling the other definition of old yet.


I like that as well Optimistically Living Daily - Love it  
Same here, haven't started feeling the other definition of old either...doubt if I will due to not sure what it feels like.  For me, aching bones is not old. and my mind is pretty sharp.. everything seems to be working just fine


----------



## Mandee (Jan 16, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> _"However - I've decided I'm not going to say I'm 'OLD' but - *O*ptimistically* L*iving *D*aily. "  _Love that. I'll use your definition of old. I haven't started feeling the other definition of old yet.





Ladybj said:


> I like that as well Optimistically Living Daily - Love it
> Same here, haven't started feeling the other definition of old either...doubt if I will due to not sure what it feels like.  For me, aching bones is not old. and my mind is pretty sharp.. everything seems to be working just fine


Thank you @OneEyedDiva  & @Ladybj - My best wishes that you both never know the other definition of old


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 16, 2022)

While I am the same age as old people I am not old.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 7, 2022)

I am old, but each day my motto is Carpe Diem.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 7, 2022)

Maywalk said:


> My apologies Lewkat but I have spent a lot of time in hospital over the past two years with broken bones. My Osteoporosis has got worse and I had three broken vertebra which put me out of action for some time and last year broke a bone in my coccyx.
> I don’t even know whether you will get this apology because I keep getting locked out of this forum which is one reason why I have not called in. I am on my I-pad at the moment so just hoping that you get this message. As for my book I doubt very much if anyone would be interested in it on here.Take care and keeping my fingers crossed that this message will be seen by you.


So sorry for your broken bones, it must be horrific.  Don't log out of the forum, I never do and have no problems.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> So sorry for your broken bones, it must be horrific.  Don't lock out of the forum, I never do and have no problems.


I also never log out!


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 7, 2022)

I like fmdog44's quote "While I am the same age as old people I am not old"
I am 92 years old and no where as old as some in their seventies, whether
it is genetics or good living or just luck I don't know, but I'll take it.
Maybe its the 2 glasses of wine I have every night!















.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 7, 2022)

I feel the same way at 89 tortiecat, only, today wasn't one of my finest.  The constant cold and damp weather here in Jersey has been reminding me just how old I really am.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 26, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Depends on your state of mind, Holly.   I have a relatively young son (55), as I had him when I was 33.  He and his friends keep me young I can tell you.  I loved sports and dancing so, as they grew we all merged and enjoyed ourselves.  When the aches and pains set in, one learns to live with same.  As long as I have an interest in life, which I most certainly do, and I make every effort to stay informed, it keeps me clicking.  We have to accept our limitations as we age.  It can be frustrating to say the least.  I cannot walk as far as I once did, but that's ok.  I'm still able to walk and I cannot say that about many my age.  With modern medicine, all that has helped as well.  Sometimes, I look ahead and know my days are fewer on this planet and I'll start thinking of all I'd miss.  This will get me down and make me feel old.  I'll find something else to occupy my mind so as not to dwell on it.  Other than that, Holly, it is an individual thing and each of us approaches it in our own way.  As the saying goes; it is what it is.


Why not go camping


----------



## win231 (Mar 26, 2022)

timoc said:


> I am old but…​
> *I can still* pee 4ft up a wall, and that's better than some of the young whippersnappers.


That's nuthin'.  I can pee over my roof.  And my house is 3 floors.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 15, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> While I am the same age as old people I am not old.


Well said, for goodness sakes, the calendar tells me that being born in 1946 I am 76. No I am not, old people are 76, how can I possibly be 76 when I am still just out of my teens?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 24, 2022)

I'm old but I got grit


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 24, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Depends on your state of mind, Holly.   I have a relatively young son (55), as I had him when I was 33.  He and his friends keep me young I can tell you.  I loved sports and dancing so, as they grew we all merged and enjoyed ourselves.  When the aches and pains set in, one learns to live with same.  As long as I have an interest in life, which I most certainly do, and I make every effort to stay informed, it keeps me clicking.  We have to accept our limitations as we age.  It can be frustrating to say the least.  I cannot walk as far as I once did, but that's ok.  I'm still able to walk and I cannot say that about many my age.  With modern medicine, all that has helped as well.  Sometimes, I look ahead and know my days are fewer on this planet and I'll start thinking of all I'd miss.  This will get me down and make me feel old.  I'll find something else to occupy my mind so as not to dwell on it.  Other than that, Holly, it is an individual thing and each of us approaches it in our own way.  As the saying goes; it is what it is.


I love your post.  My daughter turned 30 on August 20.  I pray I live to see her at the age of 50+.   I agree, its a bit difficult but we have to accept our limitations and also inform family members.  Some of them still see us as at a younger age.  At the age of 62..soon to be 63, my mind is sharp...I wish my body would catch up... All in all, I'm good. Not on any daily medications.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 24, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Well said, for goodness sakes, the calendar tells me that being born in 1946 I am 76. No I am not, old people are 76, how can I possibly be 76 when I am still just out of my teens?


LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 24, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> I'm old but I got grit


I love your tagline...


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 24, 2022)

Maywalk said:


> Well folks I have made it to the age of 91 so to me you are all youngsters.
> Just keep a sense of humour and you too can get to my age.
> I very often compare myself to an old clapped out car that has been round the clock a few times with having various bits and pieces dropping off along the way and now my exhaust has started to blow, but as long as my headlights keep shining  just take life as it comes.


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your post.  My sense of humor is soooo funny, I can't help but laugh at myself sometime.  A friend of mine told me, don't ever loose your sense of humor.  He has Cancer but hanging in there.. I old him I was born with my sense of humor its not going anywhere...


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 24, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 202705


Love this... Do you know the author or this poem?  I would love to re-post!!!!!  I was not able to copy and paste but wrote it down.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 24, 2022)

katlupe said:


> In all honesty, I never really think of myself as old. I think of myself as I always have. I can't do so many of the physical things I used to do, but have been finding replacements for those things. Always striving to improve whatever is bothering me and keep thinking positive. Negativity will get you every time.


Love your post.  We cannot dodge Negativity..its everywhere...however, we can learn to deal with it in a positive way.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 24, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 202358
> Being married to a fun loving lady that is determined to grow old disgracefully beats any chemical pills too.


That will definitely be ME!!!  Lol!!!  Love it!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2022)

Ladybj said:


> I love your post.  My daughter turned 30 on August 20.  I pray I live to see her at the age of 50+.   I agree, its a bit difficult but we have to accept our limitations and also inform family members.  Some of them still see us as at a younger age.  At the age of 62..soon to be 63, my mind is sharp...I wish my body would catch up... All in all, I'm good. Not on any daily medications.


I'm 67, my daughter is 46... I always wanted to see her reach 50, but now I want to be around when she's _my_ age..


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 24, 2022)

IFortuna said:


> A loving and passionate partner may be better than your diet.


I agree 101% - Without a doubt..


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I'm 67, my daughter is 46... I always wanted to see her reach 50, but now I want to be around when she's _my_ age..


Yesssss!!!  That's why I stated 50+ - which I will.  Either way, I will be with her beyond that..


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 24, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> Live every day as if its your last and enjoy every minute.


EXACTLY!!!!  I'm learning to live in the Present moment and enjoy....what a wonderful place to be in.  However outside circumstances will take you in the past or the fear of the future.  I am a Work in Progress...will enjoy each day as it comes no matter what.


----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2022)

timoc said:


> I am old but…​
> *I can still* pee 4ft up a wall, and that's better than some of the young whippersnappers.


One place I'll never pee is into a river while standing on a bridge above it.
I did that once.  It was too painful because the water was really cold!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2022)

Ceege said:


> I believe that we live our lives in chapters.  It's my turn now to live through the 70's chapter the best I can.


i think that's all any of us can do is just do our best to get to the next chapter.


----------



## Bella (Aug 25, 2022)

I might be oldish, but I'm still kicking and have a helluva lot of life left in me!


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 25, 2022)

I'm with you Bella!  In my nineties and still enjoy every day!

My 3 mos. old great grand   daughter dropped in for a visit this morning ; her
mother had just dropped her 3 year old sister off to daycare.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I've climbed many mountains both physical and metaphorical.. and still not stumbled upon the answer ..wish it would hurry up..I've not got many more mountains in me...


I really, truly think we won't know many of the answers to questions we ask here  until we are 'on the other side'


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 25, 2022)

Chet said:


> Another way to look at it is that we start at the top and it’s all downhill thereafter.


I see it the opposite way ..we start at the bottom and there is no way to go but up...


----------



## Maywalk (Aug 26, 2022)

OVER THE HILL. 

You and your teeth don't sleep together.

You try to straighten out the wrinkles in your socks and discover you aren't wearing any.

At the breakfast table, you hear snap, crackle, pop and you're not eating cereal.

Your back goes out but you stay home.

You wake up looking like your
driver's license photo.

It takes two tries to get up from the couch.

When your idea of a night out is
sitting on the patio.

When happy hour is a nap.

When you're on vacation and your energy
runs out before your money does.

When you say something to your kids that your mother said to you and you always hated it.

When all you want for your birthday
is to not be reminded of your age.

When you step off the curb and look down one more time to make sure the street is still there.

Your idea of weight lifting is standing up.

It takes longer to rest than it did to get tired.

Your memory is shorter and
your complaining lasts longer.

Your address book has mostly
names that start with Dr.

You sit in a rocking chair and can't get it going.

The pharmacist has become your new best friend.

Getting "lucky" means you found your car
in the parking lot.

The twinkle in your eye is merely a reflection from the sun on your bifocals.

It takes twice as long - to look half as good.

Everything hurts, and what doesn't hurt,
doesn't work.

You look for your glasses for half an hour and they were on your head the whole time.

You sink your teeth into a steak -
and they stay there.

You give up all your bad habits and
still don't feel good.

You have more patience, but it is actually
that you just don't care anymore.

You finally get your head together and
your body starts falling apart.

You wonder how you could be over the hill when you don't even remember being on top of it.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 26, 2022)

win231 said:


> One place I'll never pee is into a river while standing on a bridge above it.
> I did that once.  It was too painful because the water was really cold!


It could have been worse-  it could have froze on its way down..


----------



## Maywalk (Aug 26, 2022)

OLD AGE THINKING.

LYING AROUND, PONDERING THE PROBLEMS OF THE WORLD, I REALIZED THAT AT MY AGE I DON'T REALLY GIVE A  DAMN ANYMORE. 
IF WALKING IS GOOD FOR YOUR HEALTH, THE POSTMAN WOULD BE IMMORTAL. 
A WHALE SWIMS ALL DAY, ONLY EATS FISH, AND DRINKS WATER, BUT IS STILL FAT. 
A RABBIT RUNS AND HOPS AND ONLY LIVES 15 YEARS, WHILE A TORTOISE DOESN'T RUN AND DOES MOSTLY NOTHING, YET IT LIVES FOR 150 YEARS AND THEY TELL US TO EXERCISE? 
I DON'T THINK SO. NOW THAT I'M OLDER, HERE'S WHAT I'VE DISCOVERED:

1. I STARTED OUT WITH NOTHING, AND I STILL HAVE MOST OF IT.
2. MY WILD OATS ARE MOSTLY ENJOYED WITH PRUNES AND ALL-BRAN.
3. FUNNY, I DON'T REMEMBER BEING ABSENT-MINDED.
4. FUNNY, I DON'T REMEMBER BEING ABSENT-MINDED.
5. IF ALL IS NOT LOST, THEN WHERE THE HECK IS IT?
6. IT WAS A WHOLE LOT EASIER TO GET OLDER THAN IT WAS TO GET WISER.
7. SOME DAYS, YOU'RE THE TOP DOG, SOME DAYS YOU'RE THE HYDRANT.
8. I WISH THE BUCK REALLY DID STOP HERE, I SURE COULD USE A FEW OF THEM.
9. KIDS IN THE BACKSEAT CAUSE ACCIDENTS.
10. ACCIDENTS IN THE BACK SEAT CAUSE KIDS.
11. IT IS HARD TO MAKE A COMEBACK WHEN YOU HAVEN'T BEEN ANYWHERE.
12. THE WORLD ONLY BEATS A PATH TO YOUR DOOR WHEN YOU'RE IN THE BATHROOM.
13. IF GOD WANTED ME TO TOUCH MY TOES, HE'D HAVE PUT THEM ON MY KNEES.
14. WHEN I'M FINALLY HOLDING ALL THE RIGHT CARDS, EVERYONE WANTS TO PLAY CHESS.
15. IT IS NOT HARD TO MEET EXPENSES . . . THEY'RE EVERYWHERE.
16. THE ONLY DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A RUT AND A GRAVE IS THE DEPTH.
17. THESE DAYS, I SPEND A LOT OF TIME THINKING ABOUT THE HEREAFTER . . . 
I GO SOMEWHERE TO GET SOMETHING, AND THEN WONDER WHAT I'M "HERE AFTER."
18. FUNNY, I DON'T REMEMBER BEING ABSENT-MINDED.
19. IT IS A LOT BETTER TO BE SEEN THAN VIEWED.
20. HAVE I SENT THIS MESSAGE TO YOU BEFORE??? . . . OR DID I GET IT.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 26, 2022)

Maywalk said:


> OLD AGE THINKING.
> 
> LYING AROUND, PONDERING THE PROBLEMS OF THE WORLD, I REALIZED THAT AT MY AGE I DON'T REALLY GIVE A  DAMN ANYMORE.
> IF WALKING IS GOOD FOR YOUR HEALTH, THE POSTMAN WOULD BE IMMORTAL.
> ...


LOVE your posts……everything is truer than true. .


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 1, 2022)

tortiecat said:


> I'm with you Bella!  In my nineties and still enjoy every day!
> 
> My 3 mos. old great grand   daughter dropped in for a visit this morning ; her
> mother had just dropped her 3 year old sister off to daycare.


Wow!!!  I love your post.  I am going to be like you when I get to chapter 90 - Enjoy every day.  I will be wearing my mini skirts and thigh high boots


----------

